# Dear Ralph



## Zeva_Adom (Dec 2, 2021)

Since Ethan Ralph loves reading every thread in his own subforum, why not have a thread where we can communicate with him?
You can see this thread as an open letter to Ethan "The shit huffing sharter" Ralph.

Let me begin!

Dear Ralph,
You already got pegged by Adrianne Blaire, Teaclips, Nora, the whole Vickers family and got sexually abused by your father.
How far will it go Ethan? You know everybody keeps winning right? 
The next thing you will lose is your blue check-mark on twitter, and then, a few weeks later, you will lose your court case against faith.
How does it make you feel? Does it hurt to know that Sandra and Ronnie would be embarrassed by your actions? 
I mean you post revenge porn where you huff and then lick the shit from your thumb. 
Maybe Mantsu is into scatplay, just like you, but it's digusting Ralph. 

Also your bifurcated gunt keeps growing until it hangs to your knees you 5'1" midget.

Have a nice day,
Zeva.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## R00T (Dec 2, 2021)

Jerk you’re supposed to let the forum do it one word at a time. OP usually starts with:

Dear


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 2, 2021)

nigger


----------



## Spaghetti Policy (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph,

When you are doing back shots to Mantsu, do you have to lift the GUNT and let it rest on her back?


----------



## Near (Dec 2, 2021)

Adrienne Blair won
Kiwifarms won
cope


----------



## TyrasGuard (Dec 2, 2021)

Thank you for the endless entertainment


----------



## NPC304348 (Dec 2, 2021)

You dropped this, king


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Iamthatis (Dec 2, 2021)

This thread is re-tar-ded!   Also why make the first message in a thread a highlight?


----------



## Fslur (Dec 2, 2021)

(I think the thread is fine when I actually read what the original post says. Ralph will read anything negative about himself. He actively seeks it out. )

Ralph you’re a joke no one is mad that you block them, they actually find it hilarious that you’re that sensitive. Hiding behind “Fuentes blocks people too” isn’t a win. Everyone has been critical of Fuentes being block happy for years. So funny tho your grift now relies on kissing Fuentes’s ass. 

In case you didn’t know it’s not a win to just avoid jail time. It’s a win to be happy. You are planets away from that. Happy people don’t actively seek to hurt people on the daily and the biggest tell that you do care, and care so much is that you wish people to die on the daily. 
_Being indifferent would show you didn’t care :^)_


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Dec 2, 2021)

Hey, Ralph. What's up?


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Dec 2, 2021)

Ethan Ralph it's me, gator!


----------



## Chris Chad (Dec 2, 2021)

Fat


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi Ethan, I know there's a lot of jerks on here but I actually think you are very cool and smart.







SIKE!


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Dec 2, 2021)

GATOR WON
COPE RALPHACEL


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph,

     Your banter is pathetic, your show is boring, and you're too much of a felted bitch to call out Adrianne Blair. Hell, a REEEEAL Ralphamale would record a prank call of her for the Corniversary stream that you have coming up. 

Sincerely, The Killstream Kleanup Krew


----------



## Motherf*cker (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph, you're a fat fuck and a degenerate and you won't live to see your daughter's fourth birthday. Also, you're already fucking up Xander's life, you're going to be an absentee father, good job on being the sperm donor to a future fuck up.


----------



## InwardsStink (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph,
you are a corny and gay wigger.  your "children" which we have no proof are even yours will grow up to hate you.  choke on a piece of plain beef you fat faggot.  Matt Jarbo is ten times the man you ever will be.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph.

You are everything that is wrong with America and you're not even a black BLM activist.

Sincerely, the rest of the world.


----------



## Slav Power (Dec 2, 2021)

OT: Thread theme


----------



## LordOdin (Dec 2, 2021)

Put gators dox in the bag and no one has to get hurt.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 2, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> Put gators dox in the bag and no one has to get hurt.


Don't take @MeltyTW's mission away!

I don't even have anything to say directly to Ralph. My words would be wasted. That's how you don't give a shit, Ralph.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph

h


----------



## The Sh (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph,
please do steroids its what all your wrasslin heroes did and you can drink, do coke and eat whatever you want while getting healthy.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph, mister Metokur didn't make a video about you not because he afraid or like you but because he doesn't want to deal and\or associate with you in any shape or form. It is more likely that he either have secret account here or just lurking on farms enjoying the shitshow that is your life.
From Russia, with apathy. Sincerely, me


----------



## Yizu (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph,

Please stop trying to fuck Null. It's extremely obvious with how much he lives in your head rent free, and is never going to happen. No one wants to see that cursed pairing.

Sincerely,
A Fujoshi


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph, 

Your brother is better of with you not involved in his life at all. Stop trying to take his tugboat for shit in Vegas.


----------



## Mossad Facade (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph,

COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER COPE REDDIT NIGGER 

Regards,
Mossad Facade


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 2, 2021)

Don't listen to the pesky a-logs at the Fan Forum, continue to do what you are doing. Your next slots will be the jackpot!


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph,

I will give you actual money to spend in Vegas if you post a video of you bending over and touching your own toes. As a manlet, this should be stupidly easy.

Regards,

A Sexy Senior Citizen.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph,

You have become everything you hate. The BoulderStream is full of great quotes of you saying you will never do the sorts of things you now do regularly. It is hilarious. Keep it up!

Sincerely,
AIIIIIIIIIDS


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Dec 2, 2021)

Now, wait a minute, Ralph, no! RALPH, NOOO!!!


----------



## BeanRespecter (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## kiwi farms killed my dog (Dec 2, 2021)

niggers


----------



## Freeman (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph,

You are fat and I would NOT have sex with you


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi Ralph, thanks for doing your part to continue the Cycle of Poverty.


----------



## Bafta (Dec 2, 2021)

Keep drinking king!


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph,

I hope this autism I typed on the Internet finds you well. I would like to thank you for being such a great entertainer, you always manage to make me smile. Granted most of that is because you are an unbelievable fuck up. I have a question for you, as a massive faggot I can't help but look at your body; this is not pleasant as I am sure your mirror attests to you every day, however, I must know how it feels to know that your own ass is smaller than your man boobs? Not to mention that your gunt is at least 45% of your total body mass. Truly astounding and I cannot even begin to try and comprehend how you managed to fuck yourself up so bad that your own body is rebelling against you in such ways, truly fascinating.

Also how much lolicon does your horsebride watch while you fuck her? Or is it over so quick that she just watches a bit before and after for satisfaction? Do you even try and fuck her anymore now that you're knocked the dumb bitch up? Are you saving your energy for the next BPD cumdumpster reject you find for another Xander reroll? 

I hope Vegas can at least temporarily fill that void left in your heart, it is always going to be fleeting and temporary but at least keep filming yourself doing it, I love to laugh.

Christ is King
- The gayest Furry Garbage on this Webzone

P.S. Sneed


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear fat,

ya'll gunt so big, whenever you go to the beach the tide recedes
your health is so bad that you might actually have a serious vitamin deficiency
your chair so sharted up that you wrap it in plastic so the sweat doesn't wash it off
you so short you're probably gonna let the beetus take your legs so you get normal sized prosthetic legs to look closer to average height for a male in the United States


----------



## Absurdity (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ethanol,

Become one with the cornfield.


----------



## WutangLee (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear Ralph,

you're one of the dumbest and most shameless people I've ever seen on the internet. You're just like Mundanematt.


----------



## LordOdin (Dec 3, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Don't take @MeltyTW's mission away!
> 
> I don't even have anything to say directly to Ralph. My words would be wasted. That's how you don't give a shit, Ralph.


Melty's mission is second to mine finally making love to Gator making him pregnant and spawning human broom hybrids.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 3, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> Melty's mission is second to mine finally making love to Gator making him pregnant and spawning human broom hybrids.


I can't stand in the way of true love empty balls.


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 3, 2021)

If I have a handful of coins will you use your Jewish sniffing nose to see which ones are fake?


----------



## FraudFrog (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear Ralph,
You’re 50 years old, how much longer can you keep this up. Eventually your body is going to start shutting down (not that it hasn’t already) and you’ll need health insurance for all the meds and Doc visits. 
On top of that, you’ll need insurance coverage for the kid and the wife. So you have any idea what it costs out of pocket to have a kid delivered? Even with insurance it’s $5,000.
You’re gonna need to get a job pal. 

Ralph, you don’t have life insurance. And because of how unhealthy and fat you are it’s not gonna cost $50 a month for a $300,000 plan, it’s gonna cost you $200.

Ralph, your liver has gone to shit. You know it. You will die early of liver disease. And it will be a slow death.

Ralph, give up and get a job at a car lot. Sell some Hondas, the commission is great now. The money is drying up, and it’s only gonna go faster. Either you beg like DSP for the remaking 1 or 3 years left in your lolcow career or get a head start and get a REAL job. 

Ralph, Josh has beaten you, simply because he will outlive you. Josh has outlived them all, and you’re next.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear Ralph, 
    I literally only know who you are because of Null who was only talking about you at the time because of your weird unhealthy obsession with him.


----------



## Sammich (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear Ralph, 

Ever single loss over the past decade has been brought about by you.  You blame everyone for teh shit that just magically happens to you.  You should have some point where you realise shit ain't working and your precious influence, money and clout are dwindling, you should have some major breakthrough and change your ways.  This will never happen, and that's why I think so many of us enjoy watching you flail around and pull shit down on your head.  it's not the karen farms, or that petafile josh moon, it's not faith's fault, it's not nora's fault, or the horse you are fucking now.  It's your fault, and everything that has happened has been a direct response to your actions.  
The funny thing, if you straightened out, and got back to having good guests and maybe some "debate"..  You would recover in a years time, you'd be king shit of turd mountain for a bit.  But, this will never happen, you always act like a nigger and do the first thing to pop in your nigger brain.  You can't help yourself, you don't know how to maintain working relationships.   This story is gonna have a very dark ending and i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## veri (Dec 3, 2021)

5’1, fat, stupid, you suck! your mother DIED of shame and you will never see your alleged son!


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Dec 3, 2021)

It must really hurt knowing some of Mc Jarbo's best songs are making fun of you. This is what happens when someone who isn't serious thinks they are. You slowly went from being part of the joke to being the joke.

Ouch.


----------



## MvAgusta (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear Ralph

You’re a fat 5 foot 1 piece of shit who lives in a dingy crack shack. You’re a useless amoeba who’s never held a real job, never contributed to society, and only brought nothing but suffering to everyone around you. You have the reverse Midas touch - everything you touch turns to shit (or shart in your case).


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 3, 2021)

Why are you the optimal hilarious outcome of obstinate to the point of suicidal stupidity and brainless spineless bootlicking cowardice? Why do you eat so many fecal matter and discarded trash sandwiches? Why didn't you just buy a fucking sandwich? You weren't poor then you had insane youtube bucks.


----------



## CringeMomma (Dec 3, 2021)

FraudFrog said:


> Dear Ralph,
> You’re 50 years old, how much longer can you keep this up. Eventually your body is going to start shutting down (not that it hasn’t already) and you’ll need health insurance for all the meds and Doc visits.
> On top of that, you’ll need insurance coverage for the kid and the wife. So you have any idea what it costs out of pocket to have a kid delivered? Even with insurance it’s $5,000.
> You’re gonna need to get a job pal.
> ...


$30,000 because May will deliver by caesarean section.


----------



## Amazing Criminal (Dec 3, 2021)

Why did you eat the poopoo?


----------



## NaggotFigger (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear Ralph

You are a 5'1" fat fuck and a massive loser and I will not fuck you.


----------



## Puck (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear Ralph,

You're way to short, fat, and old to pull off the zoomer perm haircut, but watching you try has been entertaining.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear Ralph,

Despite your decent into madness and down right evil behavior, I still hold a special place in my heart just for you.  There was a time when your world was at it's zenith and the Killstream was on top where you could see a glimpse of a real person there.  Generally happy and seemingly principled Ralph would go on and entertain the masses.  Why I even remember you saying how thankful you were for superchats.  Those were the days buddy.

Now that little spark of humanity you have in you has almost winked out.  You're finding the lowest quality women you can and reproducing with them so you can mark it down in your book as a biological victory when we all know those children are going to have very rough times in their lives because of your actions.  You can't stop reading the Kiwi Farms or thinking about null for a single day, it's a major part of your life now.  You used to at least get Gator to read it for you so you wouldn't get so pissed off, remember that Ralph?  You can't even do that anymore.  Sure you don't drink like you used to, but now you run to Las Vegas in a pathetic attempt to avoid breaking down entirely and to do what?  Gamble while high on coke.  Excellent shuffle of vices there buddy.

Of course your destruction of any kind of network of friends is everyone's favorite part, aside from you shitting your pants of course.  Remember when Dark Vee died and you had that funeral stream?  Remember all the people that were there and how most of them are either distanced from you or your blood enemy now?  Even Rand, who you have beaten like a dog so many times has left.  

I just want to know who gets the chopping block next?  Gator sure does take a lot of jabs at you on twitter anymore, one of them has to have connected with your nose by now.  In fact I'd say Gator is doing pretty good right about now.  He does his anime show, has other internet friends he can talk about that sort of thing with, think he had Rackets on the other day.  Of course you don't tell people who to associate with, I get it, just seems like he doesn't go on the Killstream all that much anymore.  You had to announce his presence on the Tequila Sunrise the other day didn't you?  Big draw there Ralph, The Gator Gamer, !  Of course you can't blow up at him and I know why.

It's because we'll laugh at you.


----------



## Doughy Mystery Man (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear Ralph,


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 3, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Sure you don't drink like you used to


 though i guess meth and abuse of various assortments of pills and medications isnt technically a DRANK.



Ew That Smell said:


> Dear Ralph,
> 
> You don't live in anyone's head rent free. There's a hefty fucking fee.


ralph can live with me rent free when his life goes tits up getting financially fucked by faith and later mantsu. ill even lay down some sawdust for piggy bedding and fill his lil piggy food and drank trough with makers and lemon wheels and whatever trashed food i scavenge from the local dump


----------



## MisoSupper (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear Ralph,
Your greatest enemy is yourself
...but please don't have that epiphany, because you fucking up constantly is endlessly entertaining lol


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 3, 2021)

Gunty-wunty,
Stop smoking the blunty.


----------



## Faticati (Jun 18, 2022)

Dear Ralph, 
You dropped the bag Andy tried to grab with you. Now you are coping on cozy as you get shit on by nick and the generals. Your income is now contingent on how a homosexual catboy is feeling daily. You are on the way out the door of cozy and you could have gotten around 60k from fighting Andy instead you got beaten in the street for free when you attacked a tosser on the doll. Be a man and fight Andy or you will fade into irrelevancy when you are inevitably kicked from cozy because nick will be over you.


----------



## Keranu (Jun 18, 2022)

Ralph your voice and laugh sounds like Spongebob Squarepants, though much gayer.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 19, 2022)

You are fat and I will not have sex with you.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ralph, 
You don't post here directly because you can't handle the bants, you fat bitchmade faggot. Keep hiding behind twitter's apron:



Tweet | Archive


----------



## JAKL II (Jun 19, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Dear Ralph,
> You don't post here directly because you can't handle the bants, you fat bitchmade faggot. Keep hiding behind twitter's apron:
> View attachment 3402948
> View attachment 3402949
> Tweet | Archive



Imagine self owning yourself this hard Gunt. The thread title is WHITE, which means THERE ARE NO NEW POSTS TO READ

Keep pretending what we say doesn't bother you, just like you keep pretending that Ronnie didn't fuck you in your ass when the world knows he did, its why you groomed Nora and Faith and why you raped Alice. Your repression of being fucked in the ass by your Ronnie.

Seethe for me twinky.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jun 19, 2022)

Congratulations on marrying Daimyo on this faggot pride month.


----------



## MrGodSlave (Jun 19, 2022)

does your gunt fold itch?


----------



## RoobyRoobyRoo (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ethan Ralph,

lol. lmao.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## RandomShirtlessMan (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ralph,

Lol you're fat


----------



## byuu (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ralph,

when will you go on your next Portugal trip?
Don't tell me you're afraid of it now just because you got beaten up the last two times.
Because that would mean you got bitchmade by a bunch of eurocucks.
You're not that much of a pussy, right?

xx
your friend byuu


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ralph

I hope you are not bitching out of The Battle for Jim's Driveway. It's the quality content we deserve!


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ralph

It is a rookie mistake when trying to kill yourself with a gun to just lazily put a gun up under your chin and pull the trigger. This is how we end up with people who are still alive with no face and an even deeper desire to be not alive. What you want to do is make sure that you hit the brain stem with your shot. I've not run this past professionals in the field of killing yourself but my best speculation is that if you take a revolver and square it up against the bridge of your nose then if you pull the trigger you're pretty solidly in the fatal triangle region.

Good luck, Ralph. We're counting on you.


----------



## Ripe (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ralph

Your gunt is actually amazing and you should put it on display for the youtube doctors to discuss it in detail.


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ralph, do you ever wonder if it's all karma for killing that kid's dog?


----------



## Piethon (Jun 19, 2022)

Hi, have Pantsu pick up some pillow cases next time he's at Target.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ralph,

Post the diary. You're going to prison, might as well humiliate Faith and her dad 1 more time before going back inside.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ralph
I wrote you but still ain't callin'
I left my cell, my Skype, and my discord at the bottom,I ain't mad, I just think it's fucked up you don't answer fans.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ethan:

Go to rehab
Get counseling
Get counseling for your weight.
Go to church
Pray to God to give you the strength to avoid your sinful nature
Apologize to your firstborn. 
Pray to God that someday you will be a man worthy of both of your children.
Apologize to Jim and forgive Jim for whatever things he has done that make you upset at him. If he dies of Cancer-Aids and you hold this shit back....you will become a sorrier sack of shit then you already are.
Don't hang out with shitty people like Catboi Nick. Hang out with people who encourage you to be a better person


----------



## maize (Jun 19, 2022)

Thanks for the content.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jun 19, 2022)

Ey Ralph, I'll be in your neck of the woods in the near future. Checking out a couple Eastern seaboard states to move to. It would be a real shame if I took some time during my paid time off to huck a bunch of corn at your shit shack. 

As a man with a real job, I can huck said corn at your shitty hovel and get paid to do it without streaming myself.

BTW your mom is the epitome of garbage and it's only fitting that she would shove a fat garbage slob like you out of her diseased cunt.


----------



## MrBond (Jun 19, 2022)

Burd Turglar said:


> Ey Ralph, I'll be in your neck of the woods in the near future. Checking out a couple Eastern seaboard states to move to. It would be a real shame if I took some time during my paid time off to huck a bunch of corn at your shit shack.
> 
> As a man with a real job, I can huck said corn at your shitty hovel and get paid to do it without streaming myself.
> 
> BTW your mom is the epitome of garbage and it's only fitting that she would shove a fat garbage slob like you out of her diseased cunt.


Make sure you wear a mask and cover your license plate. He has a door camera and will put out the video doxing you and your license plate if you try that.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jun 19, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Make sure you wear a mask and cover your license plate. He has a door camera and will put out the video doxing you and your license plate if you try that.


I don't scare


----------



## A Logging Company (Jun 19, 2022)

Dear Ralph, I wrote you but still ain't callin'
I left my cell, my telegram, and my discord at the bottom
I sent two letters back in autumn, you must not've got 'em
There probably was a problem at the post office or somethin'
Sometimes I scribble addresses, too sloppy when I jot 'em
But anyways, fuck it, what's been up? Man, how's your daughter?
My girlfriend's pregnant too, I'm 'bout to be a father
If I have a daughter, guess what I'm a call her?
I'ma name her Bonnie
I read about your Daddy Ronnie too, I'm sorry
I had a friend kill himself over some bitch who didn't want him
I know you probably hear this every day, but I'm your biggest fan
I even got the underground shit that you did with Seattle4Truth
I got a room full of your merchandise and your pictures, man
I like the shit you did with on Stream.me too, that shit was phat
Anyways, I hope you get this, man, hit me back
Just to chat, truly yours, your biggest fan

This is Stan


----------



## Punished Brent (Jun 19, 2022)

ignore the haters king! just keep doing it!
LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 20, 2022)

Dear Ralph,

I try to not even get into your threads, let alone your sub forum. Today is fathers day, you have failed both your children, you ignore both and go play with your adult gay friends and do all you can to ignore your children. You are scum, I'm probably going to rack some top hats up and it doesn't bother me. 

You used two dumb women just to put your name on the map as a father, it's some kinda OWN some kinda genetic pass on, some kinda WIN. No, your son who you abandoned has no dad. Don't fucking try to weasel your oh I got tricked/black mailed/didn't understand etc. No Ralph, we know you are fucking SCUM a nigger. You didn't want Xander aside proof you made him. 

You do all you can to leave Re roll with a pedophile. Do you WANT her to be raped? You put your seed into a pedophile, and leave them alone. May is going to FUCK YOUR DAUGHTER RALPH. This isn't a joke or troll or own. For a "super dad" leave your fucking kids with John Wayne Gacey for better results. The last time May's foul cunt got wet was changing time, not with you.

As some sicko mean kiwi bully, there's nothing I want more in the world than the best for your kids. I want them to get MDs, JDs, union jobs, what have you. I want them to win because when they make it in life they will know YOU were not there and never bail you out when Nickers doesn't let you live on his couch anymore or when you your murse stolen in another 3rd world nation again.

You want your kids to fail. I know it Ralph, look who you are, you can then blame kiwi farms if your kids go no where. Just, have a stroke and fucking die Ralph. 

And on that lovely note, I'm going to eat some more peanut butter pretzels.


----------



## MrBond (Jun 20, 2022)

Dear Ralph,

You are a fat retard and I would not have sex with you or your tranny horse creature that you call a wife.

Signed,

Bond. James Bond.


----------



## draggs (Jun 20, 2022)

Dear Ralph,

You are fat and I would not travel to beat you up

Or have sex with you 

Regards, 

Me


----------



## Xarpho (Jun 21, 2022)

God knows you are a heretic pretending to praise His name. However, He is merciful and is keeping you on this earth to let you put your life back together the best you can and truly follow Him. You can start by making up with all your old friends you burned bridges with, and stop your bad habits.

Don’t waste time, this offer won’t last long.


----------



## JAKL II (Jun 25, 2022)

JAKL II said:


> Imagine self owning yourself this hard Gunt. The thread title is WHITE, which means THERE ARE NO NEW POSTS TO READ
> 
> Keep pretending what we say doesn't bother you, just like you keep pretending that Ronnie didn't fuck you in your ass when the world knows he did, its why you groomed Nora and Faith and why you raped Alice. Your repression of being fucked in the ass by your Ronnie.
> 
> Seethe for me twinky.



Faith used a toy on you and it made you whimper.

Maybe Ronnie really did get horrified and abandon his family because he fucked his son until he loved him faggot.


----------



## electrician's apprentice (Jul 5, 2022)

Hey Ethan! Your mom hated you! I'm sure not having to see your ugly face before she died was a God send for her, she probably declined going to heaven because it doesn't have anything as good as that!


----------



## grumble_bum (Jul 5, 2022)

Thank you, for being you. If anyone else was you I would feel bad for them.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Jul 5, 2022)

Ralph

Ignore the losers on this site. You are the Kang! All the alowgs don’t want you to succeed. Keep going to Portugal, spend your money on coke and manpurses because it makes you look manly; especially with your cigars. 

People here think you like to get pegged but we all know that’s not true and it’s Mr Medicare that has started those rumours. You should release another sex tape to prove otherwise. You should also snort limes on stream so that the alawgs know your not a pussy. 

I know your not 5ft 1”; your more 5ft 8”  and you could easily prove this probably measuring yourself live on stream. Maybe even going to the doctors and releasing medical records. 

Ralph the loosers on this website want to see you give up; I say go harder, smash a second bottle of Makers Mark on an evening   

Regards
A concerned fan.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jul 5, 2022)

Ralph

Youre unphased by your dumpster fire of a life. I take solace in that, because I realize my life could be a lot worse - I could be you. 

Thanks
AaC


----------



## JAKL II (Jul 5, 2022)

Every day that I wake up and realize that I'm not Ethan Ralph is a W.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

electrician's apprentice said:


> Hey Ethan! Your mom hated you! I'm sure not having to see your ugly face before she died was a God send for her, she probably declined going to heaven because it doesn't have anything as good as that!


Sandra NOOOOOOOOO





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 5, 2022)

Id tell you to log off but your complete inability to control your emotions or even basic on the moment Impulses would ruin your life eve  quicker irl.

You will neither get daddy jims approval or one up on him, ever.

Oh and you've taken Chris" place as person I quote for shits and giggles.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 7, 2022)

Poop is not food. I'm sorry your parents failed your toilet training, but it's still not acceptable.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Jul 7, 2022)

Dear gunty chad,

Keep being based and start selling ragepig/gunt merch like strap-on plastic gunts, corncobs and little speakers that do the iconic scream when you push a button, you'll sell millions

Also start GuntCon and hold it at the maker's mark brewery

Thanks and don't die in the next couple years before you reach your peak


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jul 7, 2022)

Dear Ralph. Visit the doctor and take only prescribed meds. You will be dead in a few short years otherwise


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralph
A nurse that was with your Mom during her last days said Sandra kept asking for you. She was convinced you would show, and you never did.
You let her down Ralph.
You left your Mom to die alone in a place she was scared to be in.

Do you even feel shame?
All the rage is just a cope isn't it?
Don't like yourself much huh?
You let Sandra down Ralph.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 7, 2022)

Hello dear sir, I am the CEO of the aquarium and I am more than happy to fire this guy but I need to make sure you’re a real person. Please see me at the aquarium to complain in person.


----------

